# "limpar" o gentoo

## theframed

gostaria de saber como apagar os arquivos que o emerge baixa para compilar, existe algum comando pelo portage ou tem q ser feito manualmente? 

afinal, onde ficam os arquivos?

[]`s

----------

## lessa

Theframed,

Os arquivos baixados ficam em:

/usr/portage/distfiles

Particularmente, sempre deletei manualmente. Há scripts por ai. Esse é um deles, porém nunca o usei.

----------

## theframed

acredito que não há problemas em deletar tudo de lá né...

vou apagar manualmente mesmo... 

obrigado...

[]'s

----------

## bitwav3

 *theframed wrote:*   

> gostaria de saber como apagar os arquivos que o emerge baixa para compilar, existe algum comando pelo portage ou tem q ser feito manualmente? 
> 
> afinal, onde ficam os arquivos?
> 
> []`s

 

Se voce deseja deixar somente os arquivos que foram usados para compilacao/instalacao no seu sistema, primeiro:

```
emerge --depclean
```

Apos isto use o eclean do pacote gentoolkit.

Este pacote possui varios programinhas essenciais para quem usa o portage: como saber quais arquivos um pacote instalou, quais USE flags ele esta usando, quais pacotes dependem de um outro pacote etc.

Para limpar o "distfiles" digite:

```
eclean -d distfiles
```

----------

